# Baby Carrots



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Cook'em or raw? Bought a small bag to use as a once & a while treat.

What sayeth you all?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith will not lower herself to eat them unless they are steamed or boiled (seriously).

there is a whole thought process that if you feed them raw, the dogs aren't getting much nutrional value out of them. it's the concept behind feeding 1/2 cup dog food and 1/2 cup green beans - the dog feels full, the the green beans aren't broken down in their stomach, so they don't digest them, so less caloric intake overall. 

so, if you want him to have the calories, cook them. if not, leave them raw. either way, it's a good treat idea.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine love them raw... they eat them as treats... You can put a carrot down and a dog treat and they will eat the carrot before the dog treat.... Mine wont eat them steamed or cooked....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

mine like em raw too... or at least Coal does... not sure if its he really likes them or he just likes to eat...lol... :


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson will take them how ever he can get them...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester loves them raw. It's a great treat. I used them to teach him to go in the kiddy pool last summer. He would jump in and stick his whole face underwater to retrieve them!

They don't seem to digest too well though...found a lot of orange in his poops...maybe steamed would digest better but I still think that raw veggies are ok, just don't overdo it.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ours love them raw. Have one every chance they get!


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a friend that so much of raw carrots that her skin actually turned an orange tint. Would that happen to a dogs skin if they eat too many of them?

Barb


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I only gave them to Brady once, and he threw them up almost immediately. I remember the vet telling me once that not all dogs can digest them.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Lucky you! I can't even get Bent to try, he twitches his nose like, eeeeuuu.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I feed them raw as treats, but either way is okay


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

With a little Philly Cream Cheese, mine will eat them raw, lol. Cooked, they love 'em!

I would think they have more nutritional value _uncooked_. 

Just getting George used to raw veggies as a treat is a great idea. The only thing I'd worry about is them taking up room in his tummy when its time to eat his kibble....cause he really needs that to grow.

How was last night for you two?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

From Welcome to Healthypet.com!

Should my dog eat carrots? 

Question: My dog loves carrots. Is there any reason why I shouldn't give carrots to them? 

Answer: Carrots are fine, but you need to keep them to less than 10 percent of the total diet. If you give your dogs too many, you could unbalance the diet. Be sure to give them in small pieces or that they are chewed thoroughly to prevent blockages as well.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

for those interested in learning more about how dogs are able to get more nutrition out of cooked veggies - read under the section titled "Dogs are carnivores"

The Dog Food Project - Myths about Dog Nutrition


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah...baby carrots, Shamus's main treats! He likes 'em raw. I use them as treats b/c they are healthy and b/c of his allergies, biscuits usually give him gas. 

I highly recommend them for any dog, though.

(By the way, I probably give about 2 medium sized baby carrots a day, so not very many...)


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

or pop them in the food processer and then mix it with cottage cheese. yogurt of good old fashioned gravy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lestorm said:


> or pop them in the food processer and then mix it with cottage cheese. yogurt of good old fashioned gravy.


I mix carrots, pumpkin, apples, green beans, yogurt in the blender every meal....


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Kali's another who won't eat them unless they're cooked. She's more of a green pepper and tomato dog. Chase hasn't had the opportunity to try one yet.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozzy says ... you got both??? Bring 'em on! Yep, he likes them any way you will give them to him.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I mix carrots, pumpkin, apples, green beans, yogurt in the blender every meal....


How much do you give and do you also give kibble? I was wondering how much kibble to exchange for any raw food that I give with a meal.

My dogs love baby carrots but they come out in the poops undigested.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> How much do you give and do you also give kibble? I was wondering how much kibble to exchange for any raw food that I give with a meal.
> 
> My dogs love baby carrots but they come out in the poops undigested.


I give Maggie and Hootie 1- 1 1/2 cup of Kibble, Abbie 2 cups per feeding.... 1/2 cups of carrots, 1/3 cup of gb, I peel 1 apple, 2 table spoons of pumpkin, and split a 8 oz yogurt


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Nugget love's them raw! My first golden Sandy did also!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London _LOVES_ her carrots.. I take a small handful of raw baby carrots cut them up into small peices chuck them in her bait bag.. and use them as training treats.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Brinkley loves the raw carrots and she loves the pumpkin but for some reason she has issues with the green beans. Still not sure why but she does. I give them to her and Barney both raw and mix it with their dry food and they just love it. I am sure either way is fine.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I sayith I give organic raw baby carrots to my boy as a little treat every now and again.

Ever since this food and treat recall I quit buying treats since if anything would go wrong, I want to know it was the kibble for sure and nothing else.

I would trust homemade treats as well that I made, just haven't made any in a while.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber loves raw carrots. I don't know about steamed/boiled because we only gave her raw as treats.

She is not fussy and equally we don't like giving her too much varieties (I would hate for her to get use to something she can't have everyday).

She has one small seeded apple daily (half lunch time and half before bed) then for treats raw carrots, ice cubes, end bits of french sticks, frozen green beans, lamb bone whenener we have a roast lamb and if we are out of these things we use her own kibbles).


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Shianna loves baby carrots but then again she would probably eat anything LOL I give them to her raw but once in awhile when we make homemade chicken soup she'll get a taste of the cooked ones.


----------

